# Epic Game Store Launcher was weiß ich Fail :-(



## Pimp-OINK (15. Februar 2019)

*Epic Game Store Launcher was weiß ich Fail *

Hab grad versucht Metro Exodus dort einzulösen 

Bin wohl zu alt dafür...

Hab bei der Epic Seite ein Konto erstellt,4 Versuche bis ich nen Usernamen hatte der noch frei war und mit dem ich leben kann (ok ist normal) Dann sollte ich wie in der Anleitung den KeyCode einlösen der dann auch bestätigt wurde und dann sollte ich den Epic Games Launcher saugen ... Fein alles gemacht und gestartet und dann hab ich das dumme Spiel gesucht  Nix gefunden , abgemeldet, angemeldet...Nix!
Im Konto gesucht und da gesehen das ich die ver***** Email Adresse verifizieren muß... Ging erst nachdem 5ten Versuch weil immer die Zeit abgelaufen war 
Ok nu bin ich verifiziert...und immer noch ein dummer August weil das blöde Spiel nicht zu finden ist!!!
Ich begreif son Käse nicht mehr So ein Schwachsinn hab ich noch nie erlebt... Bei Steam ist das doch auch sofort in der Bibliothek

Hab den Support angeschrieben mit der Bitte um Hilfe... 


Ich will zu Steam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCislife (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Epic Game Store Launcher was weiß ich Fail *

Bei mir steht da in Besitzt, wenn ich auf die Standard Edition klicke. Aber weder Download Button noch sonst fast zu sehen.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Epic Game Store Launcher was weiß ich Fail *

Habt ihr beiden schonmal auf das Releasedatum geguckt ? 
Das ist der 15.02.19 also heute und es muss ja nicht um 0:01 UTC+1 freigeschaltet werden !
Sehr häufig wird es erst im laufe des Tages (ca 16-18 uhr) freigeschaltet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Epic Game Store Launcher was weiß ich Fail *

Da gibt es eine News auf PCGH zu...


----------



## Pimp-OINK (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Epic Game Store Launcher was weiß ich Fail *

Was hat das Releasedatum damit zu tun ob man das Spiel in seiner Liste hat oder nicht? Steam kennst du schon Buffalo-Phil? Also die bei Epic kennen das wohl nicht weil es heute Nacht nirgends zu sehen war....
Inzwischen ist es in der Bibliothek aufgetaucht und Download bereit... Super was n Murks!


----------

